# Gehäuse vibriert



## who (14. November 2011)

*Gehäuse vibriert*

Hallo
weiß nicht genau ob dies der richtige Bereich ist, aber seit ein paar Wochen stört mich ein vibrieren an meinem PC.
Ich habe das Cooler Master 912 plus Gehäuse und verwende den großen Lüfter vorne und den kleinen hinten, sowie natürlich einen CPU Lüfter (Alpenföhn Brocken), ein Be Quiet! NT und eine Zotac GTX 570 AMP!.
Der ganze PC vibriert, wenn ich die linke Gehäuseabdeckung aufschraube ein bisschen, jedoch wenn ich den PC komplett zu habe, ertönt ein unregelmäßiges brummen
schwer zu sagen, nicht ein dauerhaftes brrrrrr, sondern eine halbe umdrehung ein kurzes br, dann eine halbe umdrehung brrrrr (also etwas lauter) und das unregelmäßige stört extremst.
Zum Testen habe ich jetzt die beiden Gehäuselüfter ausgesteckt, das Brummen immer noch. Dann CPU-Lüftung ausgeschaltet, ebenfalls. Wenn ich meine beiden Festplatten (beide WD) jedoch mit den Fingern zum Gehäuse drücke hört das vibrieren komplett auf.
Wie kann ich dieses vibrieren weg bringen? HDD entkoppeln, wenn ja wie wird das gemacht?

meine zweite Frage, ich habe bei meinem Asus P8P67 und wie oben beschrieben den Brocken. Beim Brocken kann ich ja einen zweiten CPU-Lüfter installieren, habe aber keinen freien CPU_FAN Steckplatz, kann ich einen zweiten Lüfter auch bei dem freien CHA_FAN2 anstecken?
vielen dank
who


----------



## Rail (14. November 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse vibriert*

die rationalste und eleganteste möglichkeit ist das teil -> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Sonstiges Zubehör » Lian Li BZ-H06B SATA Power Switch - black + ssd als sysplatte
hatte genau das gleiche prob jetzt läuft win auf ssd lautlos und wenn ich filme oder so gucken will schalt ich mir einfach ne hdd dazu.

kannst noch versuchen die hdds zu entkoppeln meine sinds auch brummen aber trotzdem sonst gibts da noch so einen schwamm sieht aber eher bescheiden aus.

kannst ruhig 2 lüfter an ein mainboardplatz stecken das macht nix


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse vibriert*

Viel Möglichkeiten zum entkoppeln hat man mit den Schienen nicht, sitzt der obere Festplattenschacht fest drin? Alternative wäre in den 5,25" Schächten, hier sind alle möglichen Halterungen aufgelistet. Die CPU Lüfter sollten schon eine gemeinsame Regelung bieten. Ist der zu laut oder reicht die Kühlung nicht?


----------



## who (14. November 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse vibriert*

Hey
Wie meinst du 2 Lüfter an einen Mainboardplatz stecken? Hab CHA_FAN1 und CHA_FAN2 sowie CPU_FAN
an CPU_FAN kann ich doch schlecht 2 Lüfter anschließen ^^
Welche Lüfter würdet ihr empfehlen? Papst (wird bei uns in der Firma in allen möglichen elektronischen Geräten verwendet  )?

das ist wohl eine elegante Lösung, aber nicht ganz Preiswert, gäb es da eine billigere Lösung?
(hingegen der gedanke, eine Festplatte abzuschalten finde ich super, das lässt sich doch sicher auch mit einem selbstgebauten Schalter lösen ^^
lg

hm weiß nicht genau was du meinst, 
hier siehst du ein Bild, hab sie unter den 5,25" Slots eingebaut:
http://www.e-tec.at/frame1/details.php?art=102604&shopart=


die Kühlung könnte ein bisschen besser sein, habe die CPU ein bisschen übertaktet und 5 Grad möchte ich noch niedriger kommen
(ca 36 °C idle mit i7 2600k @ 4 GHz)
lg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse vibriert*

Einige Modelle von Scythe, oder von BeQuiet würden sich eignen. Er meint das du die per Adapter anklemmen könntest. Würde notfalls auch am CPU Fan funktionieren aber dann nur ohne PWM ( Lüfterregelung nur per Spannung möglich )


----------



## Festplatte (14. November 2011)

Ich würde mal alle Schrauben richtig festziehen, also von Festplatte, CPU-Lüfter        , usw.. Hat bei mir mal geholfen! Aber nicht zu fest, sonst überdrehst du das Gewinde!


----------



## Dr|Gonzo (14. November 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse vibriert*

Ich hatte mal ein starkes vibrieren, kam damals von mehreren Festplatten...


----------



## who (14. November 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse vibriert*

naja, festplatte hat keine Schrauben, und CPU ist es auch nicht, da ich dies schon getestet habe

was haltet ihr von diesem hier?
Caseking.de » Silent PC » HDD-Entkoppler » Akasa Hard Drive Entkoppelungs-Kit
oder würde es dies auch tun?
Caseking.de » Silent PC » HDD-Entkoppler » Lamptron HDD Rubber Screws PRO - red

hm, ok hier wird gesagt, dass die Kopplung nicht gut ist:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-mit-festplattenentkoppler-kuehler-akasa.html
aber den Tipp mit den Gummibändern find ich super, das muss ich probieren


----------

